
Introducing the Django Debug Toolbar - iamelgringo
http://rob.cogit8.org/blog/2008/Sep/19/introducing-django-debug-toolbar/
======
zzzmarcus
If you're a jealous Rails dev there's a similar plugin that provides most of
the same functionality:

<http://github.com/drnic/rails-footnotes/tree/master>

Here's an awesome, low-contrast-so-it's-easy-on-the-eyes screenshot:

[http://marcusvorwaller.com/look/footnotes-20080920-221131.jp...](http://marcusvorwaller.com/look/footnotes-20080920-221131.jpg)

------
mrtron
Just a heads up anyone using this - the middleware injects the text into the
body tag. So, properly formed html with a body is required for the bar to get
injected.

So, for anyone like me trying to test this with a response just dumping some
test text...hopefully I saved you some debugging time.

------
mrtron
After watching that talk - I was actually inspired to build this same thing.

Well done and thanks - this is going to be quite handy.

